# Battered Onion Rings Ahead of time



## trizzish (Aug 14, 2013)

I want to do onion rings with a mixture of reg flour, semolina, baking powder, baking soda, cornstarch then dipped in club soda, egg, veg oil mixture to garnish a lamb dish.

Does dipping ahead of time and par fry then just finish during service affect quality?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Deep fry 1/2 way ahead of time so they hold there shape and texture


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Your method makes no sense.


----------



## westbigballin (Jun 3, 2014)

chefbuba said:


> Your method makes no sense.


This.

I've pre-breaded various chicken parts and sliced green tomatoes just fine. At worst, just throw the pre-breaded pieces back into the breading before dropping into the deep fryer.

Yes, deep fryer, not pan frying.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

trizzish said:


> I want to do onion rings with a mixture of reg flour, semolina, baking powder, baking soda, cornstarch then dipped in club soda, egg, veg oil mixture to garnish a lamb dish.
> 
> Does dipping ahead of time and par fry then just finish during service affect quality?


This is what I was referring to. I make beer battered onion rings everyday, drop in oil to set batter, cool then finish to order as chefedb stated.


----------



## linecook854 (Feb 13, 2013)

trizzish said:


> I want to do onion rings with a mixture of reg flour, semolina, baking powder, baking soda, cornstarch then dipped in club soda, egg, veg oil mixture to garnish a lamb dish.
> 
> Does dipping ahead of time and par fry then just finish during service affect quality?


I'm a little confused about your method too, as well as your recipe! I don't mean to belittle anyone but it sounds like you need a little more experience.

Is this a tried and true recipe or just something you think would work well? You have 4 different types of leaveners (baking soda, baking powder, eggs and club soda) in a single batter, it's a little perplexing honestly.

So you're dredging a dry onion into a dry flour mixture then dipping in a wet egg mixture and deep frying? Is this accurate or have I just misread?


----------



## trizzish (Aug 14, 2013)

Didn't explain recipe well sorry. But isn't important. I can batter and deep fry things. Just was asking if doing ahead changed the quality. Not asking how to do it other than that.


----------



## trizzish (Aug 14, 2013)

So you're dredging a dry onion into a dry flour mixture then dipping in a wet egg mixture and deep frying? Is this accurate or have I just misread?

[/quote]

I miswrote sorry. Got excited and typed before I used my brain.


----------



## kostendorf (Mar 15, 2012)

at times i use alot of onion rings.  too many too fast to have them blanched.  so i do blanch them, then into a shock froster to freeze, then into vaccume sacks and then from the freezer to the fryer.  the freezing them while hot and with some oil on keeps the Quality good.  not like fresh but still very good.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Sonny ! Between Chef Bubba and I you have at least 70 years of CHEF D' CUISINE experience, not sous chef not line cooks, nor Garde" Manger I don't think Chef Bubba  needs more experience. You asked him, he told you, if your way works for you then by all means use it and don't bother asking.


----------

